# Conectar un reproductor de cassettes a un amplificador.



## mucacosa (Ago 28, 2015)

Buenas, tengo una radio de los ochenta, que se ve que está rota, seguramente por la parte del amplificador, y no tengo ganas de cambiarle el integrado para que luego me de más fallos. Entonces he pensado en usar la carcasa, y construir yo mismo la radio, con radio AM y FM, USB y Cassettes (Simplemente que funcione). Con lo de la radio y el USB no tengo problema alguno, pero no tengo idea de como conectar el reproductor de cassettes al amplificador, y mucho menos de hacer que grabe cassettes. Ese punto creo que lo voy a dar por imposible. El cabezal del reproductor/grabador tiene 4 contactos, y de el salen 6 cables (dos de ellos soldados a masa). Aún tengo que identificar cuales corresponden al grabador, y cuales al reproductor. ¿Alguien me podría comentar como podría conectar el cabezal a un amplificador?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2015)

¿Cassette, eso que es?

¡Ah! ya caigo, eso que se usaba para la música hace mas de veinte años. ¡¡Que pintoresco!! ¡¡Que retro!!

Bromas aparte, la señal del cabezal magnético es muy débil, necesitar un preamplificador o 'previo'


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2015)

¿ Tienes el pre-amplificador para el cabezal de reproducción de cassette ?


----------



## mucacosa (Ago 28, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Tienes el pre-amplificador para el cabezal de reproducción de cassette ?


No lo tengo, ya que está en la placa que esta rota. El caso es que necesito saber cómo se hace el pre-amplificador para un reproductor de cassettes, ya que el cabezal usa el magnetismo, y no se cómo tratar con esa tecnología. Entonces, 
¿qué pre-amplificador debo usar?





Scooter dijo:


> ¿Cassette, eso que es?
> 
> ¡Ah! ya caigo, eso que se usaba para la música hace mas de veinte años. ¡¡Que pintoresco!! ¡¡Que retro!!
> 
> Bromas aparte, la señal del cabezal magnético es muy débil, necesitar un preamplificador o 'previo'


Se que es algo absolutamente desfasado, pero tener la radio con el cassette sin funcionar, no es algo que me guste, mas que nada porque quedarían todos sus botones inutilizados.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2015)

Busca esquemas de preamplificadores con corrección norma NAB.

Estas son 2 opciones:


​


----------



## mucacosa (Ago 28, 2015)

Parece que ya he encontrado la solución. Me da rabia no haberla encontrado antes. Seguramente con esto baste. Ahora, sería buena idea mantener la utilidad de grabación del cassette, y por lo que he visto del funcionamiento de la cabeza magnética, hay una cabeza que borra la cinta y luego otra que escribe, creando un campo magnético con unas bobinas. Tengo a mi disposición los dos micrófonos que la radio incluía, y ya tengo un plano para hacer un pre-amplificador para ellos. No se si será tan simple como conectarlos directamente al cabezal, aunque no se si será suficiente intensidad, o demasiada. Lo veré haciendo algunas pruebas.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2015)

Que raro que un CI amplificador de Audio te de problemas, ya que aquellos CI eran muy buenos.
Por un lado en lugar de tirar todo a la basura, yo mantendria la parte del grabador por una cuestión muy simple, reproducir no hay problemas, incluso aún se venden muchos CI dedicadoss para tal fin.
El problema se presenta a la hora de grabar, si bien se utiliza el mismo CI canmbiando la ecualización, para que la grabación sea de calidad, hay que polarizar el cabezal en AC a cierta frecuencia, por lo tanto hace falta un oscilador y una trampa para que tal polarización llegue al caabezal y no al amplificador, en los 80 el mismo oscilador se utilzaba para el borrado.
Por ello vas a vern en la zona del preamplificador una bobina con su blindaje y unos preset para el ajuste de tal tensión alterna. De alli que te recomiendo dejar esa parte.
El cabezal como bien dices tiene 4 terminals y salen 6 cables lo cual también es lógico ya que son dos conjuntos de dos cables más la malla, se utilza asi cuando cumplen la función play/rec en una posición uno de los cables esta masa y el otro lleva la señal, cuando graba eso se invierte y alli es donde interviene una llave larga de varias secciones de contactos inversores que en muchos equipos de calidad se utilizaban dos, una para cada canal.
A su vez en la sección grabación existe un circuito denominado ALC(Automatic Level Control) que evita que la cinta se sature ne presencia de señales muy fuertes.
La ecualización standar para cintas normales es de 120µs y para Ferro/Metal es de 70µs de acuerdo a la norma NAAB para una velocidad de cinta de 4.75cm/Seg

Porque no nos dices la marca del aparato en cuestión, pones algunas fotos del mismo y de su placa


----------



## mucacosa (Ago 28, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Que raro que un CI amplificador de Audio te de problemas, ya que aquellos CI eran muy buenos.
> Por un lado en lugar de tirar todo a la basura, yo mantendria la parte del grabador por una cuestión muy simple, reproducir no hay problemas, incluso aún se venden muchos CI dedicadoss para tal fin.
> El problema se presenta a la hora de grabar, si bien se utiliza el mismo CI canmbiando la ecualización, para que la grabación sea de calidad, hay que polarizar el cabezal en AC a cierta frecuencia, por lo tanto hace falta un oscilador y una trampa para que tal polarización llegue al caabezal y no al amplificador, en los 80 el mismo oscilador se utilzaba para el borrado.
> Por ello vas a vern en la zona del preamplificador una bobina con su blindaje y unos preset para el ajuste de tal tensión alterna. De alli que te recomiendo dejar esa parte.
> ...



La marca es rara, tenía el logo casi desaparecido, pero tras investigar descubrí que la marca era Technica, pero de la radio en cuestion no hay rastro. El modelo es 4J3D, pero vamos, que no existe ninguna imagen ni mención a esta radio.
Yo aprovecharía algo de las placas, pero solo hay dos. Una dedicada a la radio, y otra al amplificador. Y como mucho hay dos o tres integrados. Uno de ellos de la radio, un AN7410 o algo así, luego un pre-amplificador AN7311, y luego está el amplificador, un AN7145. No hay ningún pre-amplificador que sea específico para el cassette. Hay que decir que ponerme a seguir las pistas debe ser una odisea, sobre todo porque todas las pistas, van a parar a esa llave, y saber cuando hacen contacto va a ser complicado verlo con el tester sin que me de falsas mediciones. 

Realmente me gustaría deshacerme de las dos placas, y hacerlo todo en una sola. Con al velocidad de giro del cassette no hay problema. No he tocado nada de las correas, y la alimentación la recibía de una fuente de 9V, por lo que la velocidad es buena. Por lo que he visto en la placa, el audio de los micrófonos solo pasa por un transistor, y de ahi directo a la cabeza magnética. Desconozco si esa llave dirige la señal por algún otro lado.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2015)

Precisamene el AN7311 es el preamplificador del cual te hablo, alrededor de el esta construido el pre NAB para reproducción y la parte de grabación
Yo cambiaria directamete el CI amplificdor de audio ya que esos son de muy buena calidad
En la primera foto, esa sección corresponde al pre de reproducción/grabación, alli estan las bobinas que menciono una es la osciladora y la/s otra/s conforma un filtro pasabajos
Esa placa deberias dejarla tal cual esta ya que tiene las distintas llaves, la radio si funciona la dejaria tal cual ya que aquelos sintonizadores eran muy buenos.
Yo repondria el CI dañado, esos integrados son de Matshushita, muy pero muy buenos tantos que Philips a utilzados muchos modelos de esa marca en la salida de radiograbadores y minicomponentes infinidad de veces

Estas en un error, el Mic no va directo a las cabezas de grabación, si va a un transistor para amplificar su señal y cuando se conmuta con esa llave larga que se ve en la primera foto cuando se preciona el boton record del mecanismo esa llave conecta el mic con al entrada del preamplificador y la salida de este al cabezal y lo hace a traves de los jack de entradas auxiliares, la interconección de todas las partes noe simple para quien no conoce estos aparatos.
Lo que queres hacer sin mucho conocimiento es casi utópico, coo ves hay varias llaves que cumplen distintas funciones.

La llave larga debe estar dispueta en el impreso de la misma forma que la original para que el mecanismo la pueda accionar.
Hacer el circuito de reproducción es muy sencillo pero no asi el de grabación por eso insisto en que dejes esa parte


----------



## basicobasico (Ago 29, 2015)

Similar a lo que piensa realizar la persona de la publicación se piensa hacer por eso pregunto es posible saber a que equipo pertenece (x) placa.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 29, 2015)

Hola basicobasico,Esa placa parece que pertenece a un grabador Unicef,es una larga historia de porque se llama asi,pero me parece que me he cruzado con una de esas en algun momento.


Saludos.


----------

